# Horn Tip Broke Off



## J-Mes (Feb 11, 2014)

Today, my 6-7 month old male goat broke the tip of his horn. I don't know exactly how he broke it. I guess he just rammed something. I did notice yesterday that his horn was really slightly cracked and today it just completely broke off. There was no bleeding. Even with his broken horn, he still like to ram things. I was afraid I'll have a bigger problem if he breaks the bone that is showing and bleeding occurs so I put a tennis ball to prevent his bone from breaking. I put a bandage wrap around the tennis ball and taped the wrap around the bottom of his horn so it won't come off. I don't really know what to do or what will happen to his horn. Am I suppose to wrap his horn with bandage wrap or is it okay to leave on the tennis ball? Will it grow back? If so, how long does it normally take? I appreciate your help.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't know whether or not it will grow back, but if he likes to ram things it might always be an issue. As long as there's no blood I'd think you're fine with the tennis ball. I have an older doe whose horn was broken when she was younger (before I bought her) about halfway up and she doesn't have any problems.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Horns grow so it should continue to grow. Tennis ball on end is fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is it soft tissue? If so, you can't put a ball at the end. 

If it is soft, and hit just right, will bleed. It will most likely start getting a harder shell started around it, but in the meantime, you have to keep the goat from hitting it, which is work.

If it is hard then, it is OK to put a ball on it.


----------



## J-Mes (Feb 11, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Horns grow so it should continue to grow. Tennis ball on end is fine.


Thank you. I was worried it won't grow. Hopefully it does. Putting the tennis ball didn't work though. It came out several times. I just wrapped his horn with bandage wrap and put electrical tape around his horn.


----------



## J-Mes (Feb 11, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> Is it soft tissue? If so, you can't put a ball at the end.
> 
> If it is soft, and hit just right, will bleed. It will most likely start getting a harder shell started around it, but in the meantime, you have to keep the goat from hitting it, which is work.
> 
> If it is hard then, it is OK to put a ball on it.


Thanks! Yeah, it is hard, fortunately.


----------



## J-Mes (Feb 11, 2014)

Update: The electrical tape came off and his horn grew back completely.


----------

